
Clues in Sony Hack Point to Insiders - mkempe
https://securityledger.com/2014/12/new-clues-in-sony-hack-point-to-insiders-away-from-dprk/
======
mkempe
Assuming that NK was not responsible, although the FBI and Obama explicitly
claimed to know they did. Is the US government going to apologize to a
dictatorship, double down, or ...?

~~~
tzakrajs
The US Federal Government is good with playing six degrees of Kevin Bacon. I
think somewhere in this mess is an alleged tie to NK. I also think they will
eventually come out with more information when they are ready.

